# Cumin vs camino in chili



## Wintergrower_OH

Looking to make a pot of chili . Calls for either Camino or cumin . Never heard of Camino until now . Suggestion on where to get Camino ? or will i hate the way it taste and go with cumin instead ?


----------



## GrannyG

I have not heard of Camino myself..If you have cumin, the spanish spice, just use it, some people dislike the taste of it, but I love it....even put it in hamburger....

Here is an answer...LOL...

What is the spice Camino? Can I substitute it with something else? PB. A: I wonder if you are referring to cumin? It is sometimes called cumino.


----------



## Guest

It's comino, not camino.

Comino and cumin are two names for the same thing.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

Thanks . I had to listen to the recipe over an over to see if i heard right , as they were making it (TV) . This is the one ingredient that threw me .


----------



## Guest

GrannyG said:


> I have not heard of Camino myself..If you have cumin, the spanish spice, just use it, some people dislike the taste of it, but I love it....even put it in hamburger....


One of my favorite spices!!!


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

One more question . Why soak the beef in water for 6-7 hours on low ?


----------



## GrannyG

Is it done in a crockpot? I usually do mine in a frying pan on very low heat, keep breaking up the hamburger with a fork, sometimes add a little water at the end and drain the grease off.....then I make my chili in a big pot.....good and spicy and hot.....I love lots and lots of hamburger in my chili...If it is done in a crockpot, I figure you can add your spices, etc, after the hamburger is cooked good. Some add everything at once and cook their chili...we all have different ways to cook but the end results are usually the same....hopefully edible...LOL...and I have to have cornbread with it.....or cut tortillas in long strips and bake them in the oven till good and crispy to go over the top of the chili...add a little chili powder to them....

I find that cumin is so much cheaper when you buy it in the Spanish spice section....I love their spices. It is usually in small bags here, not bottles. They make fantastic taco seasonings as well.


----------



## WstTxLady

I believe its the same thing. One version the Americanize, the other the original Mexican.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

Thanks grannyg . This was in restaurant . But a crock pot make sense .


----------



## Evons hubby

According to the experts that google found for me, cumin and camino are different names for the same spice. I like to use plenty of it in my chili.... would guess about 3 tablespoons or so when I make a batch in the crock pot.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Same spice!


----------

